# pet quart jar lid



## sweetrelease (Jan 1, 2010)

i have looked for a top for a quart pet jar for some time now. anyone know of any around? any pics of one? thanks alot .~matt


----------



## woody (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a picture of one.

http://www.hoosierjar.com/PetRevLnWQT.jpg


----------



## sweetrelease (Jan 1, 2010)

man, woody that was fast![].  ok now where can i get one,,,,, go!!![] thanks woody.~matt


----------



## woody (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.hoosierjar.com/closures.html


----------



## woody (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a better picture of the lid.

http://dairyantiques.com/uploads/099_0032c.jpg


----------



## Stardust (Jan 6, 2010)

Love that pet jar and lid. What came in them? Food or meds?
 star~*


----------

